
Looking for a submission about buildings not being made as they used to be - synthecho
There was a submission here long ago, months at lesat, where someone on their blog made a good argument that buildings aren&#x27;t made like they used to be: THey are worse in pretty much every aspect, and the person gave arguments and tons of pictures to prove it.<p>By any chance, does anyone know which one I mean?<p>Thanks
======
wizzerking
I'm sorry I was not able to find what you are looking for. The terms you used
were too generic, not specific to the article I used google with building
site:[https://news.ycombinator.com](https://news.ycombinator.com)

"building Worse"
site:[https://news.ycombinator.com](https://news.ycombinator.com) and other
terms with a 1 year cutoff but nothing with lots of pictures was shown on the
first page. If you can remember more specific words, or cities then maybe I
can narrow down the search Best wishes to you and your loved ones

